# It's Going to Be an Exciting School Year



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

First day of school and so far we've had a student's 3 year old brother pull the fire alarm (which took forever to turn off because the custodian didn't have the proper tool), a father of a kindergartener flip out (screaming, stomping down the hallway threatening to remove the child, flipping over furniture) because at the teacher mentioned there would be 5-10 minutes of homework each night, and 2 third grade boys get into a fist fight in the classroom. Plus, we had more kids register than expected so many classrooms have 35-40 kids until administration moves kids around (which can take up to a month). How long until June?


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh my. I hope things settle into place quickly for everyone concerned!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Today was much better. Thanks.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah nerves of steel to work in a public school. I sure couldn't do it.

Just curious... why on earth would a kindergartener have homework?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

CraterCove said:


> Yeah nerves of steel to work in a public school. I sure couldn't do it.
> 
> Just curious... why on earth would a kindergartener have homework?


It's not even what I would call "homework" but that's what the kindergarten teachers call it. It's things like practice writing your name 2 times, practice counting to 10, practice finding the letter M at your house. The reason is that research has shown that practice of skills learned at school helps the kids retain what they have learned. 

I have to admit that I have a bit of a different point of view about homework. I work in a very poor district (99% of our students qualify for free and reduced lunch if that gives you an idea of how poor). Many of our kids go home where they are the ones taking care of the younger kids because there are no adults available (either working, high, disinterested or gone somewhere) to help with homework or to supervise that it is being done. I wonder if we are doing what is best for them by requiring homework. I'd like to see some research studies on homework done with districts like mine.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I kind of feel like one size fits all policies means that they don't really fit anyone.

I home-school but I attended public school and my eldest son has attended public school and there is a wide range when it comes to schools. My hat really is off to you, I'm sure working in a school with such parental disinterest or stress is really difficult. But I also have to imagine it's one of the places a person can make a real difference in some of the childrens' lives.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

you are brave. My hat is off to you for serving the children in your community!

I homeschool because that is what works for us. But I also have a lot of admiration for public school teachers.


----------

